

Amazon losing money on the new Kindles? - dlokshin
http://online.wsj.com/article/0,,SB10001424052748703578104575397443949064692,00.html?mod=wsjportfolio

======
hga
Full text:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=this+time%2C+e-books.+Just+a+...](http://www.google.com/search?q=this+time%2C+e-books.+Just+a+week+ago+site%3Awsj.com)

